# Lathe Bed



## Flyrod (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi All

in rebuilding the lathe from a light disassembly and cleaning, I can't figure out what goes into the 2 holes drawn in red on the attached drawing of the lathe bed

basically it is just underneath the way on the side of the bed, behind the quick change gear box

thanks!


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

On change gear lathes, there are holes there for the lead screw support bracket.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2017)

Right.  Same bed part number must be used for both Change Gear and Quick Change models.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

to be clear...this is not at the far right end of the bed where part number 4 in the below is indicated - this is in the opposite corner - on my set up, the lead screw enters the quick change gear box at the top right side, slides through a oilite bushing and terminates in a small gear with a hex screw capping it - it does not reach any where close to the back corner of the lathe bed??


----------



## Nogoingback (Jun 28, 2017)

I meant the left (headstock) end of the bed.  Change gear lathes have support brackets for the lead screw at both ends.  Looks like this:


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2017)

Given that many of the lathes that get discussed here were built only as Change Gear machines for several years before the first QCGB models appeared, it is not at all unusual for the Change Gear lead screws to be a little or a lot longer than the QC lead screws.  As you can see in NO's photo, the left carrier bearing for the Change Gear version is right at the left end of the bed.


----------



## Flyrod (Jun 28, 2017)

thanks Robert

spoke to Logan on this one - the model without a gear box has, as you guys rightly pointed out, another bracket on the LH side (mirroring the RH end) with a support bracket for the lead screw...which would go the full length on such a model)

so just like the photo NGB posted (thanks for that!)

all beds got drilled for this

if a gear box was installed, it went on and covered these holes up

mystery solved

thanks again!


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 28, 2017)

OK.  I'm glad that worked out so easily.  When you are putting something back together, unused holes have to be second only to left-over parts on the worrisome scale!


----------



## Mr Mike (Sep 13, 2017)

Lol I had the same exact thought about those two threaded holes, when I was inspecting my lathe bed last week...  I was getting the bed  ready for its electrolysis bath, I didn't remember seeing them during disassembly so I went back and check my photos. The 2 holes just showed up after removing the quick change gear assembly In my photos - Really glad I take photos at different angles while I strip down machines... You can never have too many photos.
Glade you solved your fear of the Extra Holes...


----------

